# Nass  5/16



## Greg (May 16, 2010)

I'm not big on the 9 am starts as it cut into the day too much for me, but I got a PM from woodCore that they might be interested in riding out of Stone at 8 am. Unfortunately, he must not have gotten my reply in time as the only life forms at Stone this morning was me and a few annoying crows. At ten after, I decided to head over to E. Chippens and ride out of there. It was an absolutely spectacular morning. Got rolling about 8:20. Rode to the 4-way > Boy Scout Bridge > Cemetery > Fat Kid Clib > Cornwall DH > Hinman > Scoville Twisties > The bowels of the logging area.

Finished right at 10 am. Great ride - 7.2 miles. I felt I kept a decent pace going and I cleared the cemetery cleanly end to end without stopping. Not bad for the second ride of the season. Also nailed the ledge at the top of the FKC. I felt my riding was decent, but the wind is obviously not there. Got a little sloppy the second half of the ride. Set up a quick braid block at the north end of Hinman. The only downfall to the ride was getting screwed up in the Scoville twisties and ended up hiking out the muddy rutted logging area. Anyway, perfect amount to ride. I feel great, not too tired, but I'm attacking the potato chips as we speak. Scoville lot was packed when I drove by. Only saw three bikers and a group of hikers on the trail. Gonna try to get a RAW in this week.


----------



## WoodCore (May 16, 2010)

Sorry we missed you this morning Greg! Was just rolling out of bed when I got your message and didn't manage to get up that way until around 8:30. Anyway glad to hear you got out on the bike and pedaled some miles. I'm definitely up for a RAW this week maybe even somewhere other than Nass! My schedule is pretty open so depending on the weather any day works for me.


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2010)

Sorry we missed you, when we didn't hear back last night we kept to our original plans of 9am from the soccer fields.  Sounds like you had a good ride regardless.  BTW - The Scoville twisties are rideable all the way through, with some minor re-routes and the WC bypass.

We ended up rolling soccer field loop>new stuff over to stone>upper bypass to surveyor trail>bypass around upper surveyor to fat kid>cornwall dh>hinman>jug>scoville twisites>4way>BSB>cemetery twisties>fat kid>miller road back to soccer fields.  It came in right at 15 miles.

It was a pretty good loop, though we need to find a way to stop ending the ride with the fat kid climb, I was super shot by then.  The ride also would have been way better if I hadn't went OTB at the first downhill after coming across from the fat kid, starting to head down to cornwall rd.  I managed to puncture myself in the abdomen with something and generally bang myself up.  It was mildly annoying after walking it off for a couple of minutes, but the pain grew worse as the ride went on.  Now I can barely walk, but that could partially be due to the fact that I'm may be too out of shape to be doing 15 mile rides.   It didn't make me feel too much better when I looked at the wound at one point and noticed bits of flesh or something sticking out of it...  Of course that totally killed my confidence for the rest of the ride I was flailing and second guessing my self even on easy type stuff.  I did manage to pull out the reserves for a nice rip through the Scoville twisties.  There's something about going through there that I really like and can get my flow on usually.

Anyway, all in all it was a good ride.  I was happy to get some good miles in, and to see some new stuff!

Oh, almost forgot - I'm pretty sure I saw a bobcat near the start of the ride across from the soccer fields. 8)


----------



## WoodCore (May 16, 2010)

Bvibert and I met up a little before 9 this morning at the Soccer Fields and headed out for a grueling three hour tour. 

Here's our loop: Soccer Loop>Blue>Blue PD>Cliff Bypass>Blue PD>Pines Bypass>Blue PD>Hatchery Bypass>Blue PD>No Name Trail*>Pine Nuts>Stone Road>Kitchen Bypass>Surveyors Trail>Blue (FKC)>Blue GD (Cornwall DH)>Hinman>Jug>Scoville Twisties>4 way>Blue OD (BSB)>Cemetery>FKC>Miller Road

Full loop ended up being exactly 15 miles to the car with a healthy 2466 feet of climbing.  

I rode OK today but for some reason didn't have that pop/power when I needed it, probably because I rode harder yesterday than I thought. Regardless all the riding I've done so far this season was well appreciated by the time we approached the 9 mile mark as my overall stamina and wind where good for the duration. 

Bvibert was once again riding faster than ever today! Nice job on clearing that climb on the Blue WD! :beer: Impressive that a guy that only rides twice a week can get out and roll a technical and strenuous 15 mile loop in mid-May. Nicely done!! :beer:  Hope the wound from you OTB heals up quick.     

Anyway it was great ride on a beautiful morning for sure! I'm loving the rides out of the Soccer Fields this year, the copious amounts of trail work already performed have made this route roll super smooth and eliminated almost all of the washed out DT and fire roads! I would be glad to give a tour if anyone is interested in riding the other side of Nass.


----------



## gmcunni (May 16, 2010)

BV, how's the new bike treating you?


----------



## severine (May 16, 2010)

You guys are animals! Nice job! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> BV, how's the new bike treating you?



It's been great!


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2010)

Took a couple of pictures today...


----------



## o3jeff (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like you guys had a good endurance ride today!



WoodCore said:


> I would be glad to give a tour if anyone is interested in riding the other side of Nass.



I'm going to take you up on that in the near future.


----------



## WoodCore (May 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good endurance ride today!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take you up on that in the near future.



Anytime Jeff! Fun stuff over there for sure, just let me know when your ready!


----------



## Trev (May 16, 2010)

Open a couple days this week for a RAW.. might jump in with ya..


----------



## WoodCore (May 16, 2010)

Trev said:


> Open a couple days this week for a RAW.. might jump in with ya..



Sweet! It's been a while but looking forward to hooking up for a RAW ride for sure. 8)


----------



## powhunter (May 17, 2010)

!5 Miles is mad steezy!!  Hope your wounds heal up Brian!!

steveo


----------

